
RMS and GNU refused to let libreboot go, despite stating its intention to leave - type0
https://libreboot.org/gnu-insult/
======
0xFFC
[http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/libreboot.org/gnu-
insult/](http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/libreboot.org/gnu-insult/)

Seems down.

